# Powder Mt. Vs. SnowBasin



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going to be up in the Powder Mt./Snowbasin area for 3 days this weekend. Does anybody have any recommendations to which is better? 3 of my friends are probably intermediate snowboarders(4+ yrs), but for 2 of my friends, it will be their first time snowboarding and they will be taking a class. I had heard that Powder has a different area for classes that you have to drive to. 

Also, anybody have recommendations for food in the area? 

Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For the intermediate snowboarder I would have to say Powder Mountain. It's actually kind of a tossup. Snobasin definitely has more 'gnar but they also have plenty of intermediate terrain. The Strawberry lift being a good area. Still for what are talking about I would say Powder Mountain. It's cheaper, a little less crowded and has tons of terrain. The beginner area has it's own parking, but I don't think you need to drive to it. They have bus that will get you there from the main lodge if it's a must. 

As far as places to eat for either mountain it's on the mountain. If you are asking about places in Eden, I am unsure as we just made our meals at the house we stayed out. It's a great area for sure, very low key and mellow.


----------

